# Pain after D&C?



## jezebelle (Feb 18, 2010)

I had some bright red spotting at about 6.5 weeks. Then a little more at around 7 weeks. Had two ultrasounds, both showed healthy, thriving baby with heartrate of 175 bpm. Ultrasound tech also told me he could see a "pocket of fluid" on the ultrasound, but he could not tell what it was, since he is not a doctor. The doctors never mentioned it, never looked at it. Spotting went away.

A couple of weeks ago, at around 8 weeks, I started getting this soreness throughout my uterus. It eventually became hard for me to get out of bed, dress myself, or bend over, as pain shot through my abdomen each time. I had to move very slowly, and change positions often. Everyone told me this was just early round ligament pain.

We had our normal OB appointment on March 30th. I should have been 9w5d. Ultrasound showed no heartbeat, and baby measured at 8w2d.

I had a D&C the next day, five days ago. I was given pain meds (Percocet), and misoprostol (4 pills to be taken at once, the night of the surgery). I had some cramping, slept a lot, bled a little, no big deal. Two days after the surgery, my husband called my doctor because the Percocets made it impossible for me to sleep. The doctor told him I shouldn't be having any more pain, and to try Advil instead.

The problem is, I'm still having the *same* pain from *before* the D&C. I know it's not *from* the D&C. It's mostly on the left side, near my ovary, and it's NOT cramps. It's PAIN. Sometimes sharp, sometimes dull, sometimes it even comes through when I do take a Percocet (or two).

Has anyone had this before? Or can anyone help me reason out what it could be? Is it just my uterus shrinking back down? I wouldn't think that would hurt, but I just don't understand what it could be, unless something is wrong.

This is my second miscarriage, though (no live children), so I suppose something *could* be wrong.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.







I would call your doctor for a follow-up ultrasound, just to make sure everything made it out ok. After my d&c I had severe cramping and bleeding and clotting several days after the procedure. Turns out there was still some blood left in there and I had to take some medicine to help push the rest out. I'm not saying that's what's happening here, but it's good to check and make sure.


----------



## jezebelle (Feb 18, 2010)

When I called my doctor, the nurse said that it's "probably just a period starting" and to try ibuprofen. ??!?!?! How I could possibly have a period 5 days after being stripped dry is beyond me. What worries me is that it's the same pain as before the D&C. I don't know of anything that would hurt the same way before and after, and possibly even while the baby was still alive.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I've never had a D&C but what popped into my head would be the off chance that a second egg fertilized in the falopian tube and you are having an ectopic pregnancy. If you had several ultrasounds I would think (hope?) that they would have noticed if this was the case, but that was my first thought and I figured I should share it, just in case. I'd get checked out if it were me.

Sorry for your loss. I hope you start to feel better (physically at least) soon.


----------

